# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  انتخاب بین لینک یا Replication

## zerocool151

سلام مهندسین عزیز خسته نباشید
من 2 تا سرور دارم که نیاز به سینک شدن داده هاشون دارم و سینک شدن داده ها طبق شرایط خاصی باید باشه مثلا اون داده هایی سینک بشن که groupID=3 هست
حالا می خوام ببینم این امکان تو replication وجود داره یا خیر
آیا تو replication این اطلاعات به صورت کلی همسان سازی می شوند یا می توان طبق شرایط خاصی پیاده سازی کرد
این مورد را هم در نظر بگیرین که چندین جدول دارم و تمام اینها هم باید هر کدام طبق این شرایط خاص بروز بشن
حالا با این شرایط replication میشه پیاده سازی کرد یا از لینک باید استفاده کرد
این رو هم در نظر بگیرین که من فقط می خوام داده هایی جدیدی که الان روی سرور هست منتقل بشن نه کل داده های جداول
ممنون از وقتتون

----------

